# Canon EOS 6D Service Advisory



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12175"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12175">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Canon USA:


</strong>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon


</strong>We have identified a phenomenon which prevents movie files shot using Canon EOS 6D Digital SLR Cameras from being played back on YouTube.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product


</strong>EOS 6D Digital SLR Camera</p>
<p><strong>Support


</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>While we continue to investigate this phenomenon, please follow the instructions outlined below to upload Canon EOS 6D movie files to YouTube. After our investigation is complete, we will make an update to this announcement.</li>
<li>Download the movie file(s) from the EOS 6D camera to your computer.</li>
<li>Start ImageBrowser EX, an application bundled with the EOS 6D.</li>
<li>After selecting the movie file(s) to be uploaded, select [Edit Movies] in the [Edit] tab from the menu bar of ImageBrowser EX.</li>
<li>“MovieEdit Task” will start. Save the movie using the [Save] menu on the screen.</li>
<li>Upload the saved movie to YouTube.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

I was sure the first service advisory would only issued after 2 weeks after general delivery (i.e. mid-December) - we should have taken a poll  ... my suggestion for the next one:

*From Canon USA:*
Thank you for using Canon products.

*Phenomenon*
We have identified multiple problems with a deliberately crippled firmware and will enable hdr raw files, unlimited min. exposure time, exposure correction in full manual and full customization. We also enabled 1/8000s shutter speed, 1/200s x-sync and higher fps by simply changing the limits in the firmware.

*Affected Product*
EOS 6D Digital SLR Camera

*Support*

Please use the most recent firmware update to solve all issues.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 6, 2012)

What the heck is wrong with companies these days?

Whatever happened to deny any issue exists until it's totally fixed, then release a firmware update quietly?

Geeze where did these people go to business school?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> *From Canon USA:*
> Thank you for using Canon products.
> 
> *Phenomenon*
> ...



You forgot the part in red. Expect a hefty credit card bill...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Whatever happened to deny any issue exists until it's totally fixed, then release a firmware update quietly?
> Geeze where did these people go to business school?



They attended marketing and learned ... that ... if you create enough fuzz about non-issues people will be too busy to see the real problems through the smoke screen (like the lack of any sdk for the wifi link, so essentially you're stuck with the Canon p&s app) 



neuroanatomist said:


> To obtain the most recent firmware update, visit the Canon Direct Store (shop.usa.canon.com), enter EOS 6D Firmware Update into the search field, and add the item to your cart




I for one actually would like paid firmware feature upgrades better than non at all - firmware is basically a software, and people who keep working on it after initial release deserve some $$$, that's how it works for the rest of the software world. I know this has been discussed before, but I still think a company doing more feature upgrades or innovations in formware would have a market advantage - the reactions to the 7d update proves that the customer base is more forgiving for big flaws when given small favors.


----------



## Bosman (Dec 6, 2012)

I am losing respect for companies pushing products out before testing properly. Why can't they do like Honda? I know its been going on for a while with companies, prob since the beginning of time but social media like these forums catch fire over this type of stuff. I was ever so lucky to be a first 1dm3 owner that had shutter and focus issues. I didn't have major problems but still had the recall. Seriously if Canon weren't so big and the fact that other companies also fail like this they would be out of business. I felt shame for the same thing happening in a company i used to work for where i found an issue and they said well if the customer complains we will address it then. Seriously, made me sick to my stomach that I had to send product out that i wouldn't buy knowing the issues. All for the almighty dollar.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 6, 2012)

.
You've picked exactly the wrong company to hold up as an example of purity.

I worked for Honda and read internal technical papers acknowledging problems I knew existed as an owner before I worked there. And they had no intention of correcting them -- in those or any subsequent models. There are no companies that will universally treat the customer with fairness and honesty. 





Bosman said:


> I am losing respect for companies pushing products out before testing properly. Why can't they do like Honda? I know its been going on for a while with companies, prob since the beginning of time but social media like these forums catch fire over this type of stuff. I was ever so lucky to be a first 1dm3 owner that had shutter and focus issues. I didn't have major problems but still had the recall. Seriously if Canon weren't so big and the fact that other companies also fail like this they would be out of business. I felt shame for the same thing happening in a company i used to work for where i found an issue and they said well if the customer complains we will address it then. Seriously, made me sick to my stomach that I had to send product out that i wouldn't buy knowing the issues. All for the almighty dollar.


----------



## 8TMacro (Dec 6, 2012)

> I was sure the first service advisory would only issued after 2 weeks after general delivery (i.e. mid-December) - we should have taken a poll  ... my suggestion for the next one:



Hey, at least it wasn't:
*Phenomenon*
Light leak causes movies taken in the dark from being played back on YouTube...

hee hee


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 7, 2012)

It would not be so bad if it was a rare occurrence, but such problems have happened to every single Canon DSLR camera they have released recently (don't know about the P+S).

It is almost as if they are using the customers as guinea pigs.

They definitely need to improve their product testing. I think anyone that pre-orders a Canon camera right now is absolutely mad. Might as well wait until they find the problems after release and then buy once they fix them!

Madness.


----------



## AG (Dec 7, 2012)

distant.star said:


> You've picked exactly the wrong company to hold up as an example of purity.
> 
> I worked for Honda and read internal technical papers acknowledging problems I knew existed as an owner before I worked there. And they had no intention of correcting them -- in those or any subsequent models. There are no companies that will universally treat the customer with fairness and honesty.



It just reminds me of that line from Fight Club whenever i hear this...



> A new car built by my company leaves somewhere traveling at 60 mph. The rear differential locks up. The car crashes and burns with everyone trapped inside. Now, should we initiate a recall? Take the number of vehicles in the field, A, multiply by the probable rate of failure, B, multiply by the average out-of-court settlement, C. A times B times C equals X. If X is less than the cost of a recall, we don't do one.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 7, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> We also enabled 1/8000s shutter speed, 1/200s x-sync and higher fps by simply changing the limits in the firmware.



Sadly I don't think they can do that... The max shutter and x-sync are likely limitations of the cheaper/simpler hardware used - I suspect it's the same deal for the D600's max shutter speed. The other things would be nice to get unlocked though - but hey every company cripples their lower end firmware - at least we have ML.


----------



## Ryan_W (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I can think of worse post-launch problems.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I am losing respect for companies pushing products out before testing properly. Why can't they do like Honda? I know its been going on for a while with companies, prob since the beginning of time but social media like these forums catch fire over this type of stuff. I was ever so lucky to be a first 1dm3 owner that had shutter and focus issues. I didn't have major problems but still had the recall. Seriously if Canon weren't so big and the fact that other companies also fail like this they would be out of business. I felt shame for the same thing happening in a company i used to work for where i found an issue and they said well if the customer complains we will address it then. Seriously, made me sick to my stomach that I had to send product out that i wouldn't buy knowing the issues. All for the almighty dollar.


I used to work in Quality Assurance for a really high end manufacturing company about 7 years ago. All we did was talk about how amazing toyota was at manufacturing and how they were _the_ company to try to emulate.
Fast forward a few years, and they are plagued by recalls. It's not always as it seems in manufacturing and a certain amount of product failure is always expected. If you spend all your time making a perfect product with zero problems ever, then you will go out of business because of product manufacturing costs. There has to be a balance, It's just the harsh reality of it all.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 7, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> I used to work in Quality Assurance for a really high end manufacturing company about 7 years ago. All we did was talk about how amazing toyota was at manufacturing and how they were _the_ company to try to emulate.
> Fast forward a few years, and they are plagued by recalls. It's not always as it seems in manufacturing and a certain amount of product failure is always expected. If you spend all your time making a perfect product with zero problems ever, then you will go out of business because of product manufacturing costs. There has to be a balance, It's just the harsh reality of it all.



Very true. But I cannot think of a DSLR camera that Canon has released recently that did not have an issue. So it is not just one model, or an out of the blue occurrence, but something that seems to be a serious issue at Canon.

A lot of people have mentioned car companies. Those recalls only happen from time to time. If they had to recall or service every single new launch model people would quickly move away.

I think it is truly appalling and Canon must have a serious look at their testing procedures, cos obviously when there are issues with the 5D III, 1D X and now the 6D - plus some others I cannot remember then something is going very wrong somewhere.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 7, 2012)

Area256 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > We also enabled 1/8000s shutter speed, 1/200s x-sync and higher fps by simply changing the limits in the firmware.
> ...



Somehow I don't think so, this isn't 1980 anymore - at least the lower x-sync really looks like it's set my marketing to be below the 5d3 - I'd suspect the same for the shutter cycles & shutter speed.



Area256 said:


> at least we have ML.



Do we? Until the first 6d firmware upgrade is out and someone @ml had a look at it, there's no way of telling if ml will run on the 6d at all. I'm positive since Canon seldom makes big changes to their firmware, but still it's a possibility.


----------



## 8TMacro (Dec 7, 2012)

> If you spend all your time making a perfect product with zero problems ever, then you will go out of business because of product manufacturing costs. There has to be a balance, It's just the harsh reality of it all.



Very true. The only complex software and firmware in existence that is certified to be absolutely bug-free is that of the NASA space shuttles. Mechanical issues are a different animal, but their software is perfect. As someone who has worked in firmware for the past 16 years, that boggles my mind - yet I know it is achievable... at great expense and personal cost. You're just not going to get that in a camera.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 7, 2012)

is not that bad of an issue. 
but doubt that this is the only thing until now. I'll wait another 2 weeks for more problems. would like to purchase this camera in the new year and go to iceland!


----------



## Bosman (Dec 8, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> You've picked exactly the wrong company to hold up as an example of purity.
> 
> I worked for Honda and read internal technical papers acknowledging problems I knew existed as an owner before I worked there. And they had no intention of correcting them -- in those or any subsequent models. There are no companies that will universally treat the customer with fairness and honesty.
> ...


I knew saying Honda was a bad idea lol. But the very next post! Wow... Let me say this a friend of mine was an engineer there and he said they ate slept breathed Honda, complete obsession to perfection. Honestly i wouldn't want to work there and he said he quit because he had life and other interests outside of Honda and didn't like that lifestyle. However, I do want to buy something from someone obsessed. I obsess over my images and my clients get the benefit of that. Am i half as good as many of you here, heck no but I am proud of my output and quality of it. Ok so Honda isn't in fact perfect and sometimes miss the mark but out of the 9 cars i have owned in my life my 2 hondas only had regular maint. There were a couple recalls on my current one but recalls that had no impact on the regular operation and would never know there was a prob cept for a letter. At least they took action even though I had my car 4 yrs already.


----------



## Botts (Dec 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I for one actually would like paid firmware feature upgrades better than non at all - firmware is basically a software, and people who keep working on it after initial release deserve some $$$, that's how it works for the rest of the software world. I know this has been discussed before, but I still think a company doing more feature upgrades or innovations in formware would have a market advantage - the reactions to the 7d update proves that the customer base is more forgiving for big flaws when given small favors.



Interesting thoughts. It might encourage the companies to innovate more with their firmware as new features are thought of, or put more effort into developing firmware faster. I for one would have paid for the 7D's big update as soon as I could!!

It may also however, encourage a company to release crippled software knowing that they can charge for the "features" a month or two later.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2012)

Botts said:


> It may also however, encourage a company to release crippled software knowing that they can charge for the "features" a month or two later.



The base functionality has to be there, and Canon is in the habit of delivering just that anyway.

The main blocking issue for more firmware innovation probably is a) a conservative company policy and b) the pro userbase that won't forgive buggy firmware beyond what is "normal" now just after release - and since Canon uses basically the same firmware for all models (that's why Magic Lantern is easily ported) there are less innovations even for enthusiast/amateur models.


----------

